# Charles Petty



## Medicine Man (Jan 6, 2010)

I read this last night at the house but thought ya'll might missed it. He used to do some guided hunts out there, I'm not sure if he still does or not. I hear he's a nice fella. 
http://www.gon.com/article.php?id=2228&cid=158


----------



## rholton (Jan 6, 2010)

MM,
  Glad you posted that. We hunted with him the week before Christmas and he said they were doing an article on him. He is a super nice guy and would highly recommend him for a guide.


----------



## Medicine Man (Jan 6, 2010)

rholton said:


> MM,
> Glad you posted that. We hunted with him the week before Christmas and he said they were doing an article on him. He is a super nice guy and would highly recommend him for a guide.



Good deal. Glad I could help. How'd your hunt go I looked for a story from you in the threads and didn't find anything .. I heard a few years back that he did some guiding just wasn't sure if he still did or not.


----------



## JerkBait (Jan 6, 2010)

yep he still guides in NEA. had the pleasure of spending some time with him this year in arkansas and georgia and he is a great guy. when it comes to ducks, he knows his stuff. very reasonable guide prices as well.

Charles Petty 870-926-2748


----------



## DUCKAHOLIC86 (Jan 7, 2010)

Was supposed to be headed to hunt with him this weekend.  He called me wednesday and said that it was froze up, no ducks.  I am going to wait and see what it looks like next weekend.  I have been hunting with him for six years.  You will not find a better person or duck guide any where.


----------



## cutem'all1090 (Jan 7, 2010)

where can i find info on his guide service would love to hunt with him


----------



## rholton (Jan 7, 2010)

MM,
 Three of us only killed around 24 ducks and a couple of specs. The weather didnt cooperate. It sure wasnt his fault he worked as hard as I have seen a guide work to get us on the ducks. He even let us hunt some of his pits by ourselves in the afternoon because we weren't killing anything...killed 3 bul cans one afternoon.

cutem'all1090,
Use the number that Jerkbait gave (870) 926-2748


----------



## fourshot (Jan 7, 2010)

cutem'all1090 said:


> where can i find info on his guide service would love to hunt with him



I have a few brochures at the taxidermy shop here in byron . Charles has some opens until the end of the year . He is a close friend of mine . he has some of the best fields in ne ark.


----------



## cutem'all1090 (Jan 7, 2010)

alright thanks guys....what taxidermy shop i live right in perry i could swing buy and pick one up next time im home from school


----------



## fourshot (Jan 7, 2010)

cutem'all1090 said:


> alright thanks guys....what taxidermy shop i live right in perry i could swing buy and pick one up next time im home from school



southern reflections


----------



## cutem'all1090 (Jan 7, 2010)

fourshot said:


> southern reflections



alright man thanks


----------



## fourshot (Jan 7, 2010)

DUCKAHOLIC86 said:


> Was supposed to be headed to hunt with him this weekend.  He called me wednesday and said that it was froze up, no ducks.  I am going to wait and see what it looks like next weekend.  I have been hunting with him for six years.  You will not find a better person or duck guide any where.



I was there when he called you . I think its going to be good the end of next week . i will be back then has soon as it thaws out .Lets hope it will be game on . the ducks are there but just not flying because its to dang cold


----------

